# Where did my Camera Calibration > List of Profiles go?



## MrsNikon (Dec 7, 2014)

Working in LR this morning developing some images from a new Nikon.  Went to the Camera Calibration tab and clicked on the dropdown for the Profiles and I see I have the default setting.  Hmmm.  Went back to an older raw file from the old camera and the list is in tact. I checked my Preferences and I don't see anything that I could have selected.  There is obviously a fix for this but need some help.  Thank you!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2014)

Camera calibration Camera Profiles are specific to the Camera and the filetype. NEFs will show profiles that mimic the in camera Picture Controls and are named to match.  JPEGs already have the Camera Profile applied and usually show "Embedded".  Other filetypes will different list items.

Your profile lists LR v5.5 You will need LR v5.7 to get camera profiles specific to the newer Nikon models.  In LR5.6 the initial profiles released for the D810 were corrupt. This has been corrected in LR 5.7.


----------



## MrsNikon (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Cletus.  After posting my question I saw that i needed to update some outdated profile information.  I am running the latest version of Lightroom.  I have a new D810 raw image and a shortened list of profiles to select from and when I select a raw file from my D700 I have a larger selection of profiles.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 7, 2014)

All the Adobe-supplied camera profiles are camera model specific....which simply means that Adobe have created less profiles for the D810 than they did for the D700. Nothing is missing.


----------



## MrsNikon (Dec 7, 2014)

Ahhh, I see.  OK, they are camera specific so that means I don't have a problem which is awesome.  I may check out PSKiss to see what they have to offer.  Cannot go wrong for $14.00.  Thanks Jim!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2014)

Nikon Discontinued those Dx2 Picture controls sometime ago and are not supplied for new cameras,  Adobe only mimics the ones that you see on your camera menu. I don't know how you managed to get three version of the named Picture controls for the D700, but you certainly do not nee or would your use all three versions. I'll bet you can't tell the difference. 

I'm not thinking the any for fee develop presets are all that useful.  The D810 is a great camera and I set in the camera the Camera Neutral Picture control for the thumbnail.  When I Import, I apply the Camera neutral profile using the "As Shot" WB.  For most of the D810 output, this is sufficient I might crop but really will I tweak the develop sliders or do I feel the need to.

For me the KISS principle would be to avoid PSKiss or any other third party product not developed specific to your D810.


----------

